# Owen vs. Whitaker



## py3ak (Jun 27, 2007)

I am obstinately determined to buy John Brown of Haddington's Systematic Theology; I am also obstinately determined to buy Patrick Fairbairn's Commentary on Ezekiel.

The point where I am not obstinately determined is whether to pick up William Whitaker's _Disputations on Holy Scripture_, or John Owen's _Biblical Theology_. There's a $3.00 difference in price. Any takers? (And no, I can't get both, and substitutions don't make the price come out right.)


----------



## Mathetes (Jun 27, 2007)

I haven't read Owen's book, but I have read Whitaker's and it's excellent. It's pretty much a collection of devastating argument after devastating argument against the case for sola ecclesia.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 27, 2007)

Ruben! You're Back!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 27, 2007)

Mathetes said:


> I haven't read Owen's book, but I have read Whitaker's and it's excellent. It's pretty much a collection of devastating argument after devastating argument against the case for sola ecclesia.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Jun 28, 2007)

I too have read Whitaker's _Disputations_, and I must say it is one of the best works I have read on the Reformed view of Scripture and tradition. It is surprisingly easy reading and his arguments are well organized and expounded. Don't expect it to be much value in terms of its historical arguments against the papists (i.e. dating the canon); it is valuable mainly for its theological and exegetical arguments and its clear influence on later Reformed theology like the WCF.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 28, 2007)

Whitacre over Owen ANY day. I love Owen, but Whitacre's book is worth twice the $30 most people sell it for.


----------



## reformedman (Jun 28, 2007)

put the money in your pocket and get a library card?

J/K 
I'd go with Whitaker simply because he is simpler, and my mind relates perfectly.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Jun 28, 2007)

Actually Ruben, I am just finishing Whitaker's book and I do not think I will be rereading it any time soon or needing it as a resource. I was thinking about putting it on ebay--the book is in almost perfect condition as I am very compulsive and protective with my books, though the cover is a little worn. If you would like, I will sell it to you for a reasonable price, perhaps $10 and whatever shipping is. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, yes! I'll take it. I e-mailed and PMed you. Tack "oby" on to the end of my screen name, and that's my gmail address.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations everyone. Meg, I'm afraid I'm not altogether back. My Internet access is still patchy, so e-mail and upkeeping my blogs have to take priority. But I often think of people on here.

The other good news is that I found I had quite a readable electronic version of John Brown's Compendious View of Natural and Revealed Religion.


----------



## KMK (Oct 16, 2007)

Vision Forum is clearancing "Disputations" for $26 at: Clearance


----------



## DTK (Oct 16, 2007)

py3ak said:


> The point where I am not obstinately determined is whether to pick up William Whitaker's _Disputations on Holy Scripture_, or John Owen's _Biblical Theology_. There's a $3.00 difference in price. Any takers? (And no, I can't get both, and substitutions don't make the price come out right.)



Another reason for favoring Whitaker over Owen with respect to these two works (and I have both) is the fact that it was Whitaker's work on which the Westminster divines relied heavily in their framing of the WCF's chapter on Holy Scripture. My "all time" favorite quote is one penned by Owen in his _Biblical Theology_, but I would choose Whitaker's work on Scripture, which subsequently Owen himself greatly admired. 

DTK


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Oct 16, 2007)

Both are good, but Whittaker's is certainly the superior.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 17, 2007)

DTK said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > The point where I am not obstinately determined is whether to pick up William Whitaker's _Disputations on Holy Scripture_, or John Owen's _Biblical Theology_. There's a $3.00 difference in price. Any takers? (And no, I can't get both, and substitutions don't make the price come out right.)
> ...



Pastor King -- Just wondering, what is your favorite all-time quote from Owen's _Biblical Theology_?


----------



## DTK (Oct 18, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Just wondering, what is your favorite all-time quote from Owen's _Biblical Theology_?


Andrew,

I am using someone else's PC here in Maryland, and am bereft presently of my own PC and library. But I managed to find it online where a friend of mine used it in a blog...

*John Owen:* Now it is no easy task to state just what the actual viewpoint of these men is on the value and perfection of the Bible. Not only do they contradict each other, and all babble on most foolishly and spitefully in explaining their own thoughts and opinions, but also they, to a man, play and toy with words and their meanings and definitions, and they invent totally new and unheard-of expressions in order to impress or overawe unlearned men. The result is that there is little left as a residue of firm meaning which a sound intellect might grapple with. It is far easier to overthrow their opinions than to understand them in the first place! In fact, once the layers of tricks and deceit are peeled away, and the remainder is set forth in plain daylight and unoramented, then it will at once be seen to be so shameful, so disgraceful, as to be immediately self-destructive in the minds of any who are not equally incorrigibly wicked themselves! This is because their teachings are deliberately stitched and patched together so as to deceive. They can mean either anything at all, or nothing at all, at will, and their whole skill and art lies in speaking so laboriously and convolutedly as to prevent all possibility of the accident of being understood! John Owen, _Biblical Theology_, trans. Stephen P. Westcott (Morgan: Soli Deo Gloria Publications), 1994, pp. 821-822.

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

